# Fische am Leben :-)



## TXLRudi (29. Jan. 2010)

Hi Leute,

sorry - neues Thema. Ich brauch Eure Hilfe.

Ich wollte gerade draußen das Loch nochmal inspizieren, dass ich vorsichtig in die Eisdecke geschmolzen habe (mit einem warmen Topf) und traute meinen Augen nicht. Im Eisloch paddelt einer von meinen Goldis umher. Träge, aber er paddelt. Sieht gesund aus, m.E. sogar noch gewachsen. Ich glaube, es ist Gerd (ich hatte ursprünglich nen schwarzen und nen roten, daher Angie & Gerd), danach kamen nochmal 2 größere dazu.

Insgesamt waren es 4 Große und die Kleinen, die bei uns im Teich entstanden. Ein Großer ist definitiv tot im Eis eingefroren, weiß nur nicht welcher.

Die Frage ist:

Was kann ich tun, um dem Fisch (vielleicht doch noch mehrere?) in den Frühling zu helfen? Das Loch täglich offenhalten, abdecken mit Styrodur oder sowas? Natürlich keinesfalls füttern.

Ich bin echt froh, dass wenigstens noch mind. einer da ist und würde es gerne so lassen 

Viele Grüße

Rudi

PS: Das rote im Eis dahinter ist eine eingefrorene Seerosenblüte, kein Fisch.


----------



## Explorer (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fische am Leben *

Hi Rudi,

ich würde da jetzt schnellstens eine kl. Belüfterpumpe / Belüfterstein  in Max 10cm Tiefe reinhängen, funktioniert in meinem Teich z. Zt. auch so, den halte ich (noch)  auf +2,3°C, und somit sogar Eisfrei

LG

Wolfgang


----------



## karsten. (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fische am Leben *

Hallo

das ist schwierig 
durch das Loch im Eis kühlt das Wasser natürlich weiter aus 
Dämmung dämmt nur  , wärmt aber nicht  
dh. wenn der Frost in den Boden kriecht nützt eine Abdeckung wenig
ohne Gasaustausch geht es aber auch nicht 

ich würde das Loch mit Syropur abdecken und eine ganz ganz kleine Luftpumpe aus dem Aquarienbereich unter dem Loch installieren 

vielleicht das Eis vorsichtig mit Schnee bedecken

alles möglichst ohne viel Lärm und Wasserbewegung


mfG


----------



## TXLRudi (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fische am Leben *

Hi,

den kriege ich vermutlich im Baumarkt, oder?

Werde ich dann heute abend gleich in Angriff nehmen, bis dahin decke ich das Loch mit einer dicken Gartenjacke ab.

Danke!

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## TXLRudi (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fische am Leben *

@Karsten:

Wir hatten hier in den letzten Tagen -22°C in der Nacht, ich hoffe, dass es so schlimm nicht mehr kommt. Der Teich liegt am Wintergarten direkt am Haus, so dass (meiner Meinung nach) der Boden zumindest dem Haus zugewandt (dort, wo auch das Loch ist) nicht so extrem tief wegfriert.

Auf dem Eis selber liegt schon massig Schnee, leider. Grundsätzlich ist das wegen der Isolierungswirkung sogar gut, meine ich, aber ich glaube - bei uns ist das zuviel. Während ich arbeiten war, ist letzte Woche noch eine Dachlawine raufgekracht - und so verpappt und wieder gefroren, dass ich die ohne Hacke nicht wegbekommen hätte, hart wie Beton. Das wollte ich aber wegen der Fische und der Erschütterungen nicht riskieren, da drauf rumzuhacken wie ein Verrückter. Deswegen habe ich mir jetzt mit dem Topf geholfen und mich sanft und lautlos von oben durchgeschmolzen.

Ich werde mich mal nach einer kleinen Aquarienpumpe umsehen, die ein bißchen Luft unter's Eis sprudelt. Bzw. direkt unterm Loch, so dass vielleicht der noch nötige Monat rumzukriegen ist.

Aber danke Euch, ich bin echt froh 

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## karsten. (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fische am Leben *

Möglicherweise kann man auch einen 25 W Aquarinheizer im Loch versenken


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fische am Leben *

Das mit dem Topf war gut Rudi, draufrumgehacke ist nicht besonders gut für die Fischschwimmblase 

Ich werf mal noch eine andere Möglichkeit in den Raum. Ich würde mit dem Topf versuchen ein größtmögliches Loch zu machen und die Fischies einzukeschern + in ne Wanne mit Teichwasser setzten und dann im Keller überwintern.

Die toten Fischies müssen schnellstens raus.


----------



## TXLRudi (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fische am Leben *

Hi,

mir fehlen leider Wanne als auch Keller :-(

Ich werde das mit dem Blasestein mal probieren, hoffe ich kriege so etwas im Winter im Baumarkt.

Falls nicht, wird das Loch fein säuberlich abgedeckt (schmelze gerade die Schneeränder rundherum "gerade"), mit einer dicken Styropor-Platte und dann guck ich täglich, was das Eis macht. Sollte das Loch zugehen, werde ich es vorsichtig wieder aufpickern oder ggf. aufschmelzen.

Ein Monat, hoffe ich, sollte irgendwie zu überbrücken sein. Das hat mein Highlander-Fisch sich verdient ;-)

Die toten Kleinen sind schon raus, den Großen schmelze ich gerade frei. Aber tiefer geh ich nicht, um nicht zuviel Kälte ans Wasser zu lassen.

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## robsig12 (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fische am Leben *



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Topf war gut Rudi, draufrumgehacke ist nicht besonders gut für die Fischschwimmblase
> 
> Ich werf mal noch eine andere Möglichkeit in den Raum. Ich würde mit dem Topf versuchen ein größtmögliches Loch zu machen und die Fischies einzukeschern + in ne Wanne mit Teichwasser setzten und dann im Keller überwintern.
> 
> Die toten Fischies müssen schnellstens raus.



Die Idee mit rausholen ist gut, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man im 9000 Liter Teich die Goldis rausholen kann.


----------



## koifischfan (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fische am Leben *



> Möglicherweise kann man auch einen 25 W Aquarinheizer im Loch versenken


Aber nicht doch , die sind nicht IP68.
Selbst Teichheizer sollte darf man nicht unter Wasser betreiben. Seidenn, sie sind dafür gemacht.

Ich würde einen Sprudler und wenn eine Heizung greifbar ist, diese nutzen. Abdecken kann man mit Reisig, Stroh oder Tannenzweigen.


----------



## karsten. (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fische am Leben *

Hallo 

is klar das nur geeignete gehen (IP68) 

mfG


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fische am Leben *



robisg12 schrieb:


> Die Idee mit rausholen ist gut, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man im 9000 Liter Teich die Goldis rausholen kann.



Hallo Robert,

er hat nur 950L


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fische am Leben *

Hi Rudi,

du könntest auch aus dem Baumarkt einen fertigen Eisfreihalter kaufen - manchmal gibts den sogar in Kombi mit einer Luftpumpe. (Auf den Eisfreihalter legst du ein paar Steine, damit die den etwas tiefer ins Wasser drücken).

Alternativ würde ich Dir eine Styrodurplatte epmfehlen, da der Schneedruck eine Styroporplatte relativ leicht zerbrechen lassen könnte.

Für den Anschluss dieser benötigst du natürlich Strom. Ich selbst wollte eigentlich auch ne Luftpumpe anschließen, jedoch wollte ich die nicht in der Eiseskälte draußen stehen lassen - und bei mir sind es 30m vom Teich bis ins Haus - also zu lang für einen Pumpenschlauch mit ner kleinen 5 € Baumarktpumpe.

Toll wäre ja, wenn Dein Haus realtiv nah am Teich steht. Dann könntest Du außen 10er oder 15er Kuferrohrdämmung zum Teich legen, den Pumpenschlauch da rein und innen die Pumpe schöne warme Luft ansaugen lassen ... aber ob dann tatsächlich etwas wärmere Luft in den Teich geleitet wird  - war nur eben so ne Freitagnachmittagsspontanidee


----------



## robsig12 (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fische am Leben *



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Hallo Robert,
> 
> er hat nur 950L



JA Ralf, da habe ich aber jetzt wirklich Tomaten auf den Augen gehabt.

Ist natürlich ein Unterschied.


----------



## TXLRudi (30. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fische am Leben *

Hi,

habe gestern tatsächlich so ein Ding im Baumarkt gekauft. Echt preiswert, 6,90 Euro. War total überrascht, positiv natürlich. Stammt von Heissner (war auch der einzige) und den werde ich nachher dann mal installieren.

Und dann berichten ;-)

Gruß

Rudi

PS: Seit das Loch da ist, sammeln sich da Unmassen von kleinen Tierchen. Ich glaube, es handelt sich um Larven oder sowas. Erinnern in Form und Größe und Farbe an Kellerasseln, haben aber ziemlich lange  Beine und Fühler. Sind mir noch nie aufgefallen im Teich, aber jetzt hab ich bestimmt an die 100 in dem kleinen Loch.


----------



## Patrol-Lady (30. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fische am Leben *

Hi Rudi,
so einen ähnlichen Teich wie Du habe ich auch. Fertig-Eisfreihalter von Heissner drin, ist echt gut. Zusätzlich nach dem ersten Durchfrieren den Styropordeckel abgehoben und vorsichtig soviel Wasser abgezogen, das zwischen Unterkante Eisschicht und Oberfläche Wasser 2 cm Luft sind, die isolieren und lassen evtl. wache und neugierige Goldis nicht mit dem Rücken an's Eis kommen !! Funktioniert jetzt schon den zweiten Winter, im 1. Winter hat so alles überlebt ....
Auch wenn es gerade 2:0 für Bayern steht:


----------



## TXLRudi (30. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fische am Leben *

Hi,

Sprudler ist installiert - und der macht ja mächtig Dampf, erstaunlich. Hätte gedacht, dass da ein bißchen blub blub kommt, aber ganz im Gegenteil. Für so eine kleine, leise Pumpe ist das schon echt bemerkenswert.

Ich werde berichten, wie's weitergeht. Ich hab ja letztes Jahr schon mit einem neuen Teich angefangen, den ich aber wegen diverser, plötzlicher Ausgaben zurückstellen musste. Den bau ich jetzt hoffentlich fertig, dann haben die Goldis nächstes Jahr kein Problem mehr 

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## Klausile (1. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fische am Leben *

Hi Leute,

zum Thema Teichheizung möchte ich noch was anmerken:
Bitte auf keinen Fall einen AQ-Heizer in den Teich legen, selbst ein 400 Watt AQ Heizer könnte bei diesem Temperaturen einfrieren. Und da die AQ-Heizer nur einen Glaskolben haben, könnte dieser beschädigt werden. Wenn dann kein FI Installiert ist, wars das mit den Fischen.
Ein Teichheizer hat ein Metallgehäuse, das auch nicht beschädigt wird, wenn der Heizer einfriert.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## robsig12 (1. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fische am Leben *



Klausile schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Wenn dann kein FI Installiert ist, wars das mit den Fischen.
> 
> Gruß Klaus



Hallo Klaus,

kleiner aber wichtiger Hinweis. Auch andere Stromverbraucher im und am Teich immer über extra FI laufen lassen sollte eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein! 

Bin mir da nicht ganz sicher, ob sich da jeder so bewusst ist, was er am Teich treibt.


----------



## koifischfan (1. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fische am Leben *

Ich denke, das Thema sollte in einem anderen Thread weiter erörtert werden. Mir fällt sofort Weiteres ein.

Edit: Hier paßt das Ganze gut rein: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=182946#post182946


----------



## Christine (1. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fische am Leben *



koifischfan schrieb:


> Ich denke, das Thema sollte in einem anderen Thread weiter erörtert werden.[/url]



Warum? Erstens passt der Hinweis durchaus zum Thema, weil er sich auf gegebene Tipps bezieht, zweitens kann man diesen Hinweis nicht oft genug geben, weil es immer noch genug Leute gibt, die in Sachen Strom und Teich Kamikaze-Installateure sind.


----------



## koifischfan (1. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fische am Leben *

Das von mir angegebene Thema besteht aus 6 Seiten. Ich wollte vermeiden, daß diese Diskussion hier von Neuem beginnt. Darum nur der Link.


----------

